# Applying develop presets and "auto" correction to a batch of photos



## eschurr (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok, this is probably a stupid, simple question, but I can't figure it out.  i'm sure when you tell me it will be a "duh!" moment for me.

Can I apply a develop preset to a group a photos AFTER they've been imported?

Can I apply "auto white balance" and "auto tone correction" to a group of photos AFTER they've been imported?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 17, 2015)

Library>Grid Mode [ G ]
Select the images you want to change
Go to Quick Develop Panel 
Choose a Preset from Saved Presets
or
Set White Balance
or 
Click [ Auto Tone ]

Things changed while in Grid view affect all selected images.


----------



## eschurr (Jan 17, 2015)

thanks!  i knew it could be done and would be simple.  in all the years i've use LR i rarely look at the Quick Develop part of the Grid view because I prefer to do everything in the Develop module.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 17, 2015)

You can do the same in Develop by selecting all, turn on AutoSync, apply the preset or auto WB or Auto tone, then remember to turn AutoSync back off again.


----------



## eschurr (Jan 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> You can do the same in Develop by selecting all, turn on AutoSync, apply the preset or auto WB or Auto tone, then remember to turn AutoSync back off again.



that makes sense.  I often forget to turn off AutoSync!


----------

